# Lynnhaven Pier Observation 6/26



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Stopped by Lynnhaven Pier this afternoon. Was told some Roundhead and spot biting. Was also told the crabs are there. I asked several times about the size of the crabs but did not get an answer. Talked to a lady in the parking lot and she showed me the crabs in her cooler...mostly small but she had a reasonable number on ice.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Last two times I fished that pier it was impossible to keep a bait in the water due to the crabs. Pretty much as soon as it hit bottom there was one after it. I have caught some really nice spot from it in the fall though.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Piers......you know they didnt want to show you or tell you the size on those crabs because crabs have a size regulation. I doubt they were peelers and i would almost bet they had a cooler full of short undersized sallys. As much crabbing as i have done on piers i the bay i have about a 90-10female to male catch and the majority of those females are sponges. I doubt they measured one single crab they caught. You need to go to a lake or creek or some muddy bottom to get the good jimmies.

* Minimum size limits: 5 inches for male hard crabs (jimmies) and immature female hard crabs(sallies),No size limits exist for adult female hard crabs (sooks). ***{but you said they were all small so they were definitely not sooks.}***


* Dark sponge (brown through black coloration) crabs must be returned to the water alive and not altered or destroyed in any manner during the period of March 17 thru June 1; however, a tolerance of 10 dark sponge crabs per bushel is allowed [4 VAC 20-370-20].


----------



## Z9Falcon (Jun 2, 2010)

SGT.Bunghole, I saw a bunch of people keeping females with sponges at Kip so is it game now that it is the end of June or are there certain limits? I'm not very familiar with regulations on crab as I never keep em'. Haha!


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

My bad i forgot what month it was.lol.

Anyway you can keep them to your hearts desire now but the op said they had small crabs. Not an expert but i would say sponge crabs are all mature so they dont have a size anyway just a time of restriction. I guess a mature sally can simply be very small. You would have to look at each ones underside to figure that out. Just seemed odd that no one wanted to show phil their catch.

http://www.bluecrab.info/identification.html


----------



## Z9Falcon (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for the answer and the link!

I was under the impression that all females were off limits haha!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> My bad i forgot what month it was.lol.
> 
> Anyway you can keep them to your hearts desire now but the op said they had small crabs. Not an expert but i would say sponge crabs are all mature so they dont have a size anyway just a time of restriction. I guess a mature sally can simply be very small. You would have to look at each ones underside to figure that out. Just seemed odd that no one wanted to show phil their catch.
> 
> http://www.bluecrab.info/identification.html


SGT B,

Man this was a great website. I got carried away on it. Thanks for sharing... very good read.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

i'm going to say it like it is...99.999999% of all crabs you're going to catch from a pier are going to be busted(with eggs) sooks...there is no size limit on sooks, period...and size has nothing to do with when a crab becomes mature...if she's doubled when she sheds, she gets mated...i've seen 2 1/2" females with sponges, and smaller than that that were clean, but still mature...


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Having not crabbed this year i actually didnt realize the date of the dark sponges changed. Last year it was illegal to keep them until july 15. Askforfish has it summed up pretty good. The crab regs are subject to interpretation. Also you can keep any non dark sponge crab of any size any time of the year. Question is and the reason i even commented on it, why would anyone even want to keep a bushel or cooler full of egg carrying crabs?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Gotta Luv Those Crustaceans


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I don't know where you got the date but the cutoff is JULY 1st no JUNE 1st.

here is the law.

4 VAC 20-370-20. CULLING REQUIREMENTS. 
D. From *March 17 through June 30*, it shall be unlawful for any person to possess for a period longer than is necessary for immediate determination of the presence of a dark egg mass more than 10 dark sponge crabs per United States standard bushel or 35 dark sponge crabs per barrel, and the following conservation measures shall be in effect: 

1. During culling, those dark sponge crabs in excess of the allowance level shall be immediately returned to the water alive and shall not be altered or destroyed in any manner. 

2. It shall be unlawful for any person to possess for a period longer than is necessary for immediate determination of unnatural removal of eggs, a female blue crab that has been scrubbed or has in any manner other than natural hatching had the eggs removed therefrom.

3. Any marine patrol officer may grade or cull any number of barrels, baskets or containers of crabs in any person's possession. If the officer finds more than 10 dark sponge crabs per United States standard bushel or 35 per barrel, he shall seize the entire quantity of crabs in or from each such container, and the person who possessed the crabs shall immediately return them to the water. Refusal to return the crabs to the water is a separate offense from any other violation.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Page was Revised June 15, 2010. I hope.  
Found it here near the bottom of the page under size/catch restrictions.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

However, according to this article, July 1 is the start date to keep highly pregnant female crabs. Maybe this article refers to regs for commercial crab harvesters.  
Can you post up a link for the info you provided TP? Thanks

It's all good folks. The pic of the cooler full of crabs I posted above is of a catch I made last summer (2009) after the mid July cut off date = I'm no poacher.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

*Was there 6/26-6/27*

TOO MANY CRABS!!! but I was happy to pay $16 and support them! Glad to see they are open!


Lots of babies, but some medium sized ones as well... a Lady on the end had a wooden crate and most looked within size limit....

Regardless of size, my girlfriend was scared sh$$less of them and I had her dancing on the pier thinking she was going to get clawed! LOL

Caught a skate, and once I got him to pier my line snapped, hate to let them back with my rig, i'm out $3 and it will probably die, oh well! 

Lots of spot, few round head, TINY Croaker

p.s. if you are facing the end, the left side guard railing is pretty unstable, careful!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I don't crab. But I do fish. I will never fish Lynnhaven pier due to the flat out lying they do when you call and ask " anyone catching anying". I have seen this 3-4 times. The last was when I called from the shop and was told ,trout(keepers
good spot, roundhead, croaker, etc. I had been up there 2hrs and seen 2 rays and a skate. They don't get it. DON'T LIE!!! To me its the fishing not the catching. But there are nicer piers or beaches you can fish.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Lol*



rattler said:


> I don't crab. But I do fish. I will never fish Lynnhaven pier due to the flat out lying they do when you call and ask " anyone catching anying". I have seen this 3-4 times. The last was when I called from the shop and was told ,trout(keepers
> good spot, roundhead, croaker, etc. I had been up there 2hrs and seen 2 rays and a skate. They don't get it. DON'T LIE!!! To me its the fishing not the catching. But there are nicer piers or beaches you can fish.


LOL they need you to GO!!! they need you money 
and you are right they are a lot of good places to drop the line :fishing:

AND  I give up my fishing pier :fishing:


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Tom Powers said:


> I don't know where you got the date but the cutoff is JULY 1st no JUNE 1st.
> 
> here is the law.
> 
> ...


These must be commercial regs that you quoted. According to VMRC the date is June 1 for recreational crabbers regarding brown/black sponge crabs. Unless they info on their site is not accurate. Check the link.

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/recfish&crabrules.shtm


----------



## hduff (Sep 15, 2004)

rattler said:


> I don't crab. But I do fish. I will never fish Lynnhaven pier due to the flat out lying they do when you call and ask " anyone catching anying". I have seen this 3-4 times. The last was when I called from the shop and was told ,trout(keepers
> good spot, roundhead, croaker, etc. I had been up there 2hrs and seen 2 rays and a skate. They don't get it. DON'T LIE!!! To me its the fishing not the catching. But there are nicer piers or beaches you can fish.


We're only as good as what our customers tell us. If they don't report accurately or in a timely manner, that's the info we have to work with. Short of putting an employee on the pier full-time and doing creel checks all day, fishing reports won't be accurate to the minute. We tell people what has been caught that day, unless we can actually see fish being landed. people hear what they want to hear. 

I've never known anybody at Lynnhaven Pier to deliberately lie. What's the reason for lying? If we lie to get you down here, we only get you down here once, matbe twice. Then word gets around and business falls off, so there's no advantage to be had by lying. That's not to say we are always correct in the reports we provide.

We also have to deal with people catching fish and not telling us so they don't get more competiton. People who say they caught fish when they didn't so they won't feel embarrassed. People who couldn't catch a cold on a dreary day complaining that there are "no fish". People that call when there are fish being caught two-at-a-time, then arriving 6 hours later and not catching anything. 

And here's some simple advice: You'll catch more fish on Lynnhaven Pier if you start fishing on the incoming tide, beginning about an hour after low tide until about an hour before high tide. Yet when I tell that to people, they show up at high tide and complain because the fish don't jump on their hook. You just can't win. 8)

But deliberately lie about what's being caught? Nope. Sorry you don't feel you were being treated fairly.

Hoyt Duff, owner
Lynnhaven Pier


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

There web page was wrong. I discussed it with someone the other day after it was to late to implement a change. For NOW it is legal to keep any sponge crab in VA, no matter the size of the crab or color of the sponge.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

rattler said:


> I don't crab. But I do fish. I will never fish Lynnhaven pier due to the flat out lying they do when you call and ask " anyone catching anying". I have seen this 3-4 times. The last was when I called from the shop and was told ,trout(keepers
> good spot, roundhead, croaker, etc. I had been up there 2hrs and seen 2 rays and a skate. They don't get it. DON'T LIE!!! To me its the fishing not the catching. But there are nicer piers or beaches you can fish.


You have got to be kidding me...one would think that after 4000+ posts, you are an accomplished fisherman and know the ins and outs of fishing. You could call the pier one minute and they are catching them two at a time, and show up the next minute and the fished have turned completely off. This is fishing. I have fished most of my 42 years and I understand this. Like *YOU* said, it is all about the fishing and not the catching. Calling the pier staff liars is unfair and I think deserves an apology. As if they haven't been through enough in the last year. Again, like *You* said, there are other places to fish, I suggest you find one. I have fished Lynnhaven pier for many years and have not caught anything on occasion, but I did not blame it on the pier staff. I blamed it on a sport called fishing. Get over it.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

waaa waaaah wahhh... I've been fishing on a pier before when both people on either side of me were catching them 2 at a time and I sitting right in between them couldn't catch a darn thing.... it happens sometimes. That's why they call it fishin' instead of "catchin"... I have also been fishing when I was tearin' em up and catching them left and right and then like a light switch "Bam" nothing, gone not a darn bite.... I've seen one side of the pier pulling em in left and right and the other side of the pier not catching anything. 
Saying that some of my best times on the pier have been times when I didn't catch enough to feed my cat..... its about the friendships you can make. I've recently moved to this area and I'm still trying to find a pier that I like. Don't laugh I drive down to N.C. almost every weekend to fish "Kure beach" pier because of friendships I've established over the years. (plus my mom lives there and I got free room and board).... I'm sure the fishing is just as good here as it is there! Anyway, I'm going to be trying some local piers over the next few weekends.
JB


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

vbfdsooty said:


> You have got to be kidding me...one would think that after 4000+ posts, you are an accomplished fisherman and know the ins and outs of fishing. You could call the pier one minute and they are catching them two at a time, and show up the next minute and the fished have turned completely off. This is fishing. I have fished most of my 42 years and I understand this. Like *YOU* said, it is all about the fishing and not the catching. Calling the pier staff liars is unfair and I think deserves an apology. As if they haven't been through enough in the last year. Again, like *You* said, there are other places to fish, I suggest you find one. I have fished Lynnhaven pier for many years and have not caught anything on occasion, but I did not blame it on the pier staff. I blamed it on a sport called fishing. Get over it.


You are right and I am sorry I put that on a public forum. I fish, catching is a bonus. The point I was trying to make, is if you have a nice safe place to fish you will draw familys to your pier. Some local piers are not family frendly. Drinking seems to be encouraged on some (I have seen OPEN pot smoking). This is a tourist town that Lives ON THEIR SUMMER INCOME. imho , just say 'kinda slow,but we have a nice safe pier, game room and a great tackle shop with people that can help. Lynnhaven has a oppertunity to be a great pier.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Lynnhaven is my favorite pier. One of the reasons for that is the staff is always friendly and helpful and they tell me what's going on with the fish. I was there last night(7/1/10). The lady at the window said the fishing was slow, but if I got bored, the crabs would cooperate. Turns out, while I didn't slay 'em, fishing was a little better than she said. The bites came on the incoming tide. I snagged a few spot, another guy said he caught a grey trout, and yes, crabs were almost jumping up on the pier. Fishing reports are ok, but conditions change rapidly. I just go with the tide as much as possible. If I can't, well that's on me. I just like to go when ever I can.:fishing:


----------



## hduff (Sep 15, 2004)

rattler said:


> The point I was trying to make, is if you have a nice safe place to fish you will draw familys to your pier. Some local piers are not family frendly. Drinking seems to be encouraged on some (I have seen OPEN pot smoking).


The police and the ABC consider the pier past the gate to be private property. They permit legal alcohol consumption on the pier. I tell people it's like having a beer in my back yard -- enjoy yourself, but if you get out of hand, I'll bring it to your attention; if you won't behave, I'll ask you to leave; if you won't leave, I'll have you arrested. 

Will people misbehave? Yes. I'm sure that worse things than pot smoking has gone on. I just hope that people act like responsible adults and the vast majority do just that.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

rattler said:


> You are right and I am sorry I put that on a public forum. I fish, catching is a bonus. The point I was trying to make, is if you have a nice safe place to fish you will draw familys to your pier. Some local piers are not family frendly. Drinking seems to be encouraged on some (I have seen OPEN pot smoking). This is a tourist town that Lives ON THEIR SUMMER INCOME. imho , just say 'kinda slow,but we have a nice safe pier, game room and a great tackle shop with people that can help. Lynnhaven has a oppertunity to be a great pier.


Well of course we all know pot smokers are violent and dangerous.

Personally i would rather be surrounded by people smoking pot than one single drunk on a fishing pier or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

illegal is illegal I want no parts of either!
JB


----------



## newpl (Nov 12, 2001)

*Awesome pier*

This is by far my fav pier for one simple reason. HONESTY. We have been down and been told what has (or is biting), what side of the pier to fish, how far down, what to fish with, etc.

This does not guarantee that we will catch anything but it does help. For the pier to survive and make any money, they need people to be on the pier and to have fun. Personally these guys do it the right way and my family is thankful for it.

Congrats on reopening, can't wait to get down there and not go to Buckroe.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

newpl


> Congrats on reopening, can't wait to get down there and not go to Buckroe


 Amen bruddah!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I must say, I have a liking for ol Lynnhaven pier. I am far more consistant there than any other pier. Maybe it's just my scent or something. That place just works for me.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I said I was sorry. GET OVER IT. You that fish the piers know what goes on on some. They are a place to FISH. I drink, but not when i'm fishing. My choice. Drink in legal, drunk is not. Smoke pot? Is the guy next to you an off-duty COP. Look guys, i'm only trying to say that WE THAT FISH need to POLICE OURSELVES! Lynnhaven has the chance to be the go to family place at the beach. Maybe if they had someone walking the pier to help and educate. jmo. Understand, that when you drink while fishing, you still need to drive home.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

rattler said:


> You are right and I am sorry I put that on a public forum. I fish, catching is a bonus. The point I was trying to make, is if you have a nice safe place to fish you will draw familys to your pier. Some local piers are not family frendly. Drinking seems to be encouraged on some (I have seen OPEN pot smoking). This is a tourist town that Lives ON THEIR SUMMER INCOME. imho , just say 'kinda slow,but we have a nice safe pier, game room and a great tackle shop with people that can help. Lynnhaven has a oppertunity to be a great pier.





jb1edlover said:


> illegal is illegal I want no parts of either!
> JB





hduff said:


> We're only as good as what our customers tell us. If they don't report accurately or in a timely manner, that's the info we have to work with. Short of putting an employee on the pier full-time and doing creel checks all day, fishing reports won't be accurate to the minute. We tell people what has been caught that day, unless we can actually see fish being landed. people hear what they want to hear.
> 
> I've never known anybody at Lynnhaven Pier to deliberately lie. What's the reason for lying? If we lie to get you down here, we only get you down here once, matbe twice. Then word gets around and business falls off, so there's no advantage to be had by lying. That's not to say we are always correct in the reports we provide.
> 
> ...





rattler said:


> I said I was sorry. GET OVER IT. You that fish the piers know what goes on on some. They are a place to FISH. I drink, but not when i'm fishing. My choice. Drink in legal, drunk is not. Smoke pot? Is the guy next to you an off-duty COP. Look guys, i'm only trying to say that WE THAT FISH need to POLICE OURSELVES! Lynnhaven has the chance to be the go to family place at the beach. Maybe if they had someone walking the pier to help and educate. jmo. Understand, that when you drink while fishing, you still need to drive home. I did't like jail in 1990. Not going back. Glad I never hurt anyone.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

You should'a known better Rat.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Advisor said:


> You should'a known better Rat.



Yep...most definitely.


----------

